# TRYING TO CHANGE THE BULB IN A COLEMAN WIDEBEAM



## whippoorwill (Dec 23, 2006)

Any ideas? How do you get to the bulb?


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 23, 2006)

Bump! Come on! I am about to destroy a flashlight in this process!


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 23, 2006)

It doesn't seem like it, but the head snaps off. It is held in place by two plastic brackets inside. Apply pressure on the flat, long parts of the head (the rubbery soft part), and it will come apart. I had the same question myself.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 24, 2006)

Which widebeam do you have? I have the 4D one and you need a flathead screwdriver to unscrew the screw on the bottom part of the light, just behind the bezel. Once you remove that you can pop off the bezel and look for a tab thing that you pull back on to get access to the battery compartment. Let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, let me know which one you have (4D, 2D, 2AA or the 2D Dual action), and I can tell you how to get in there.


----------



## krisginunting (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi guys,wanna revive this thread...how DO you change the bulb in a coleman 2AA widebeam flashlight? I tried snapping the head off like phaseburn said but it wont budge


----------



## DarkEyes36 (Jun 8, 2015)

I picked up a used Coleman WideBeam 5308 series at a yard sale. I asked the gentleman if it worked, and he said it just needed new batteries. So, I replaced the batteries this evening, and nothing. I can't get it to turn on. The filament in the bulb looks intact. What am I missing? TIA


----------



## broadgage (Jun 9, 2015)

I would suspect the bulb despite it looking intact. A small break in the fine filament of a flashlight bulb is not reliably detected with the naked eye.
If you do not have the correct replacement bulb then use one of a higher voltage as a test, the light will be too dim to be of much use but at least you then know that the light works and can then buy the right bulb.


----------

